# Vorschlag: Preisobergrenzen für Roaming innerhalb der EU



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Ein Ärgernis, das nach der Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub schon für einige Flüche und unschöne Kommentare gesorgt hat, ist die Preisstruktur beim Roaming.
Während bei den Telefonaten mittlerweile (im Vergleich zu früher) relativ humane Preise Einzug gehalten haben, fällt einem für den Bereich Datenroaming bestenfalls das Adjektiv "unverschämt" ein.
Nach Auskunft der europäischen Kommission liegt der Durchschnittspreis pro MB Daten heute bei € 2,23, wobei es Ausreißer nach oben bis hin zu € 12,- gibt (alle Preise plus Mehrwertsteuer). Da kann der Lieblings-Feed oder eine kurze Mailkonversation mit angehängten Dokumenten richtig teuer werden.
Um dem entgegen zu wirken wurde nur von der EU-Kommission ein Vorschlag vorgelegt, der die Preise wie folgt begrenzen soll (auch hier alle Preise plus Mehrwertsteuer):





Ob der "Hinweis" sehr nahe an der Realität ist, darf durchaus bezweifelt werden. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass Preisobergrenzen in der Regel ausgeschöpft werden.

Wer sich für den ganzen Vorschlag interessiert, findet ihn hier.


----------



## Teleton (6 Juli 2011)

> Nach Auskunft der europäischen Kommission liegt der Durchschnittspreis pro MB Daten heute bei € 2,23, wobei es Ausreißer nach oben bis hin zu € 12,- gibt (alle Preise plus Mehrwertsteuer).


Das sind ja noch absolute Schnäppchenpreise gegenüber den Inlandsgebühren. Je nach Alter des Vertrages kostet das bis zu 29,- pro MB und selbst bei den Marktführern sind um die 6,- pro MB üblich.


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Da gibts ja auch keine verordneten Höchstgrenzen...

Die Bezeichnung "Apothekenpreise" würde vermutlich jeden ehrlichen Apotheker beleidigen...


----------

